# Bottles and Jars



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Planning my lotions. Have requests. What type of bottles you or the customers prefer. The flip lid or the pumps? Color?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Something squeezy with a flip top. The pumps are nice but will leave about 3/4 of an inch in the bottom that will not come out unless they put the bottle upside down and remove the cap. I'm not sure about color.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Anita, how can you tell when you're looking at a website if a bottle is squeezy? I've just made my first lotion and wondered what I should bottle in, too.

Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love bayousome.com he has very limited colors and sizes but he is always in stock. This last order my paypal hadn't even cleared before the bottles were here. I like keeping a few of the pump tops around for display testers, and send a few with orders of lotion also. I prefer the boston rounds with the snappy caps, they fit well in the flat rate boxes I use, the bullets in 8 ounces are to tall.

You should have a vision of what your line looks like, mine is Amber/Black and black/white....this way we can add color for displays for each of the holidays without clashing and black and white is cheaper in everything you buy. I do buy Kraft labels so I am not wasteing color on printer ink.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Bullet bottles with the disk top. Purple for women & colbalt blue for the men. Bothe real popular colors. I have also used the green, suited well for either gender. I have been buying my bottles lately from sks-bottle.com and have been very happy with their price, selection and service.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am in the process of switching lotion bottles- going to squeezy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

4oz clear Cosmo Oval with the smooth disc top (you push one side and the other side pops up) from WSP. I order the bottles by the case and have to figure how many tops to go with them. :/ Less than .30c each. I wish they had a white or black bottle though. Just clear, amber and blue. 
I like the 4oz cuz it works for home or pop it in your purse. I've had people ask for 8oz or a pump bottle--I tell them to buy two and clean out and refill a bottle from home--or pick up an 8oz/pump bottle from Sally's.  Same thing with smaller-travel size-people ask cuz they can't take a 4oz on a plane. Buy a small bottle from Wal-Mart or Sally's.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Bayousome.com is awesome - like Vicki said. Delivery is super fast and he will call you if there are any problems at all. I've been ordering from them for years so he is familiar with me. Last order I forgot to order lids. He called to make sure that was right, of course it wasn't, so he added it on for me. I haven't found anything cheaper than them either.

I do get the boston rounds. I used to use pumps but when I started wholesaling I changed over to disc tops as there is no way to stop people in a store setting from using the pumps willy nilly. With the disc tops I use a security cap under the cap and it seems to thwart that behavior.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to buy from bayousome but shipping to me was high. Now I purchase most from SKS....free shipping if I order enough and I always order enough. They've never been out of what I needed and have been quick to fill my orders.

I switched to oval bottles last year.....they 'look' bigger. But I'm thinking of going back to the boston rounds or bullets...they were easier to get the labels on straight. LOL I quit selling the pumps and switched to disc caps. The pumps were getting too pricey and there was too much waste not to mention you can't put as much lotion in the bottles because you have to leave room for the pump. I still use a pump for my sample bottles though.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for all the ideas! I had thought of having a sample pump bottle. Nice to know that will work for a display table. Do the 4 oz size sell better than 8 oz? Or does that depend on your customer base?


----------

